# Who is this person always in the front row??



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok, this person (he/she, still not 100%) is always in the front row of every pay per view. Now it's been at every other smackdown and raw as well. Always front row center ring usually. You think it's security the wwe hires? Or just some crazy fan that won the lottery? Lol. Either way it's weird and when I first noticed it looked like he or she was wearing a v cut dress. Definitely looks like a man tonight though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

yea his always with the lady next to him,
often sat next to the dude with the green T Shirt at PPV's as well.

Always just assumed his a bit of a super fan, 
who probably spends his wages on shows instead of other enjoyments in his life.

If i had the tine/money to do so,
i would as well.

He must be dam quick on the box office websites though,
to pretty much get the same seats time and time again,
it takes me an hour just to put my bank details in 
Those dam last 3 digits!!/security code.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, Lerch goes to almost every WWE show and that's his mom.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay i admit he is a man but there was one ppv where i was either wasted or he had cleavage (which is fine by me). I think it was last years survivor series.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> Okay i admit he is a man but there was one ppv where i was either wasted or he had cleavage (which is fine by me). I think it was last years survivor series.


Yes!!!!! That is why I thought maybe a transgender or something. Lol. Tonight he or she has some biceps so now I'm Thinking man again
Whatever
Just glad I'm not the only one that noticed. My entire family jokes about it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now we know who the true illegitimate son is!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

TonySkyline said:


> Yes!!!!! That is why I thought maybe a transgender or something. Lol. Tonight he or she has some biceps so now I'm Thinking man again
> Whatever
> Just glad I'm not the only one that noticed. My entire family jokes about it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe it was his shirt?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I figure most people in the front row after plants, celebrity plants, or kids with cancer so Cena can cure them.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> Maybe it was his shirt?


It definitely could've been. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

That's me. Sorry for distracting you!


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

He's a super Ziggler fan, he's always with a guy who's always with a green shirt and cap but that guy doesn't seem to cheer for anyone, I call that fat green guy WWE's Pepe Frog, because he's always sad and never cheering for anyone.:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He's definitely a guy lol. His name is Simon, that's his mother and her name is Alice from what I've heard.

I sat directly behind the green shirt guy at Mania last year and Simon was talking to him and I eavesdropped. He doesn't always get front row, he was moaning about how his Mania seats were awful cos of the high ramp :lol I had better seats than him lol. BTW the green shirt guy is really nice, when Dean Ambrose came out, he let me stand in the front row with him for his entrance, which he didn't have to do at all.

It's just so odd nobody knows the green shirt guy's name though, I didn't even think to ask him haha.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Obviously does ok in life has some money and that’s what he wants to do so cool. That said you aren’t alone, I always notice him too and his mom. 

I always think damn this guy is loaded can’t find a girlfriend with all that cash? Is he like Norman Bates? 

The whole thing is weird but I ain’t hating, just laughing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

There are a number of persistent regulars in the front row at RAW, Smackdown and even big money PPVS.. Too many to count now a days but they are always there.. Brock Lesnar guy is probably the most famous and still to this day finds his way front row at major events stll wearing the same affliction shirt.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I still want a doco on these people.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't understand why you would even want to go to every single WWE event. Even if I got tickets, hotel and travel free I'd get to the point where I would just get sick of it and want to do something else for at least a few months at a time.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know how you guys notice these fans at every show.. I rarely notice any fans unless they're wearing clown makeup like Frank.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Ok so I just emailed Sam Roberts asking him if he'd be interested in finding out more and maybe doing a podcast on them or whatever. I'll let you know if he replies.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

ka4life1 said:


> yea his always with the lady next to him,
> often sat next to the dude with the green T Shirt at PPV's as well.
> 
> Always just assumed his a bit of a super fan,
> ...


One of the best poems I've read for a long time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TonySkyline said:


> Ok, this person (he/she, still not 100%) is always in the front row of every pay per view. Now it's been at every other smackdown and raw as well. Always front row center ring usually. You think it's security the wwe hires? Or just some crazy fan that won the lottery? Lol. Either way it's weird and when I first noticed it looked like he or she was wearing a v cut dress. Definitely looks like a man tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's severus snape


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Just a WWE Plant.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> One of the best poems I've read for a long time.



Sorry,
I just like to space stuff out,
as from my own experience on this site,
Reading those blocks of words can be a real chore,
Especially if on a phone or tablet.


----------



## Cavalry365 (Jan 25, 2018)

Whoever he is, I'd be surprised if he hasn't suffered brain damage at this point by witnessing WWE's bullshit programming from the first row day in and day out.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> There are a number of persistent regulars in the front row at RAW, Smackdown and even big money PPVS.. Too many to count now a days but they are always there.. Brock Lesnar guy is probably the most famous and still to this day finds his way front row at major events stll wearing the same affliction shirt.


Is that the same guy who jumped in front of Batista backstage?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It's one of the minority shareholder's son who was given tickets to most ppvs, some Raw and SmackDown shows. There's no way it's a lottery winner spending all that money and time flying around like that every month to watch a show.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Vince under a mask, hopefully.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

He's either filthy rich or knows somebody in the production team. Its a crock of shit people like him getting the same fucking seat at every God damn show!

- Vic


----------



## Rorro (Feb 20, 2018)

What a total nerd this guy. Who follows wrestling this closely? Get a life.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rorro said:


> What a total nerd this guy. Who follows wrestling this closely? Get a life.


He has a life, he's doing what he wants to do I say more power to him that's great!


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Rorro said:


> What a total nerd this guy. Who follows wrestling this closely? Get a life.


The lad clearly does alot of traveling in the states to attend these shows, that's a pretty cool life imo.


----------



## Reyndog (Sep 3, 2016)

He is most likely dating Noelle Foley and has connections because of her dad.


----------



## Rorro (Feb 20, 2018)

Heath V said:


> He has a life, he's doing what he wants to do I say more power to him that's great!


Its a shit lazy wasteful life. 

Would you say the same thing if you saw a dirty bum on the street. "More power to him" ???




BRITLAND said:


> The lad clearly does alot of traveling in the states to attend these shows, that's a pretty cool life imo.


Its a wasteful lazy life. There is nothing cool about it. He obviously has no job, he's a glorified bum wasting whatever money he managed to get, probably through family inheritance and whatnot, on wrestling. Its the stupidest way to live your life.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rorro said:


> Its a shit lazy wasteful life.
> 
> Would you say the same thing if you saw a dirty bum on the street. "More power to him" ???
> 
> ...


Wow you are an angry little person. Whould I say the same thing about the homeless person on the street, no I wouldn't. The homeless person on the street is not living his life the way he wants to, the guy in the front row is. Jealous?


----------



## Rorro (Feb 20, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Wow you are an angry little person.


Not really, I just speak my mind.



> Whould I say the same thing about the homeless person on the street, no I wouldn't. *The homeless person on the street is not living his life the way he wants to,* the guy in the front row is. Jealous?


Are you sure of that. According to research data, most homeless people are lazy people who are perfectly capable of getting a job and getting out of bum life but they are too lazy to do it. They choose the easy way of staying a bum and getting by on welfare state. This guy and his life choices are not that different. 

Jealous of what? live watching RAW every week? Jeez I can hardly sit 3 hrs infront of TV watching this boring shite as it is. I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

i've heard he has a relative that works for the ring crew

why a ring crew worker would be able to get a family member such great tickets for every show is beyond me


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rorro said:


> Not really, I just speak my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, fact is it's his life and I don't give a s*** what he does as long as he's not harming others in the process. If he's having a good time then who are we to judge?!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Rorro said:


> Its a shit lazy wasteful life.
> 
> Would you say the same thing if you saw a dirty bum on the street. "More power to him" ???
> 
> ...


Yes, because people who have no job can afford to sit in the front row of damn near every WWE show with their extortionate prices? No, you just sound like an extremely jealous, butt-hurt troll tbh.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga (Dec 10, 2017)

Therapy said:


> There are a number of persistent regulars in the front row at RAW, Smackdown and even big money PPVS.. Too many to count now a days but they are always there.. Brock Lesnar guy is probably the most famous and still to this day finds his way front row at major events stll wearing the same affliction shirt.


I have a strong feeling that he is a WWE employee. WWE putting their own people in the crowd, so they can get reaction shots like that one is nothing new.

E: And I have seen him standing in the crowd at different shows.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s so funny OP, I’ve been pointing out this person to my other half and was also trying to work out their gender as I was sure I’d seen them in a low-cut top! At other times they look like Pete Steele from Type O Neg. Just realised how exciting a life I must lead...haha


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

mind you there is that guy who wears a green shirt who always seems to be sat in the middle of the front row at most PPVs, always seems weird to me that someone can not only afford to go to all these shows but get the time off to travel to all these places AND bag the same seat every time.

The fact he seems to get the same seat every time leads me to believe hes either given the seat or has some kind of backstage friend or actually works for wwe in some way because it seems unlikely you get the same seat every time simply by buying it like anyone else, especially the middle seat of the front row, which is arguably the best seat in the house.

Im not hating on him though, he clearly has the freedom and money to do it so whatever.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't buy that he's a plant, dude shows all the emotional range of Lance Storm.

If I lived in America, I'd probably spend the majority of my income on going to wrestling shows too, not gonna lie. Maybe I'd get bored eventually, but I doubt it. I watch every WWE weekly show except Main Event. I even watch Mixed Match Challenge. If I had the means to get to the shows and experience the live atmosphere all the time, great. With the Aussie wrestling scene exploding the way it is, I've been attending almost weekly shows this year, whether it be an Aussie indy, NJPW, coming up is Progress and House of Hardcore, and later in the year, the usual WWE tour.

So yeah, good for this guy. A little jealous of him. He clearly loves it to attend so many shows, but it's a bit weird how he almost never reacts. Always stone faced, often arms crossed... and I feel weird for noticing this much about an audience member. At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Some guy who wants to be famous and gather attention, i think the WWE should ban him from the front row, he ruins the show for me every time i notice he's there.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

This guy must be rich. Holy fuck.


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

It does get old seeing that bargain basement ****** in the front row with its emotionless face all the time NGL


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I read about this guy on reddit a long time ago. I don't know his name but all those front row regulars are friends. Green Shirt Guy goes by "SuperFan Smilez" on Twitter and has been trying to get over as a meme for years. If I remember the thread correctly, he pays for this shit with inherited money - allegedly - and usually buys up most of the front row for himself and his friends - allegedly

I think it's more likely that they're part of a high-tech scalping operation which would easily make em enough money to go to every show and ensure that they always have tickets. Two birds with one stone baby. I knew a guy who made mad money with a room full of iPads and some friends, buying and reselling tickets. TBH, I bet that's what they do

Oh and one of the guys - he calls himself Frank the Clown - is dating Noelle Foley. Mick's daughter










Living the super fan dream


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I don't notice him as much as the guy in the green shirt. The green shirt guy has been there for so long.

In regards to how they always get great seats, they work with ticket providers so they get tickets first.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> I don't know how you guys notice these fans at every show.. I rarely notice any fans unless they're wearing clown makeup like Frank.


A few years ago, I used to notice a guy in a red hat at all the PPVs but I haven't seen him in a while. Maybe he took off the hat lol


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

TonySkyline said:


> Ok, this person (he/she, still not 100%) is always in the front row of every pay per view. Now it's been at every other smackdown and raw as well. Always front row center ring usually. You think it's security the wwe hires? Or just some crazy fan that won the lottery? Lol. Either way it's weird and when I first noticed it looked like he or she was wearing a v cut dress. Definitely looks like a man tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ... that transvestite. I’ve asked about her/him here too. Still not sure what sex ”it” is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss the woman who used to always dress as Goldust during the AE.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He's a plant from the WWE.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought it was a guy but after looking at this picture, I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Omg... lmfao... ^^ yeah exactly why I said he/she. Wtf?? It was rocking an ascension sign one day and thought maybe a relative or secret lover?? Hahaha. Idk, either way I wish I had that damn seat !!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Therapy said:


> There are a number of persistent regulars in the front row at RAW, Smackdown and even big money PPVS.. Too many to count now a days but they are always there.. Brock Lesnar guy is probably the most famous and still to this day finds his way front row at major events stll wearing the same affliction shirt.




Most famous? Get the fuck out of here. Have you never heard of sign guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's a plant, isn't he?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I recognized that guy too. They have nothing better to do but to spend a lot of money on this show? Wow!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd love to have the disposable income and the free time that these fans have, but ya know, job......bills............boring adult shit.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol yes I've been thinking the same thing!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how I literally said that he's a guy, and people are still asking what gender he is :lol I guess nobody reads my posts lol.

I also really doubt he's a plant - if he was, he would have been in the front row at Mania last year, and at Summerslam 2016 when he sat right at the back of the floor section LOL.



PraXitude said:


> A few years ago, I used to notice a guy in a red hat at all the PPVs but I haven't seen him in a while. Maybe he took off the hat lol


That's Rick, he's a huge super fan. He doesn't go as much now, but he's a cool dude.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

They're called plants.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

​


Afrolatino said:


> He's a super Ziggler fan, he's always with a guy who's always with a green shirt and cap but that guy doesn't seem to cheer for anyone, I call that fat green guy WWE's Pepe Frog, because he's always sad and never cheering for anyone.:lol


I met that guy outside mitb 2014 in Boston. He's a realtor and spends his money going to WWE shows. Funny thing was he didn't even have on his shirt or hat and was surprised I recognized him. That was the day I realized I watched too much wrestling.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Don’t think he’s a plant. He booed Cena at Extreme Rules 2012 and Royal Rumble 2013 from what I remember seeing. Always recognize him every time he sits in the front row. Seems like a passionate WWE fan who spends a lot of his time and money on these events. No different than Lesnar’s number one fan in that aspect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

At smackdown. Unbelievable









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

If that person is a realtor, I must live in a crappy market here in upstate New York. The avg realtor here makes barely as much as me or less. Must live in a fancy suburb outside of a big city to make that kind of money. Crazy how much This person shows up and has amazing seats everytime 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Reptilian said:


> Some guy who wants to be famous and gather attention, i think the WWE should ban him from the front row, he ruins the show for me every time i notice he's there.


Surely you cannot be serious? :lol Ban him from the front row?

He has no actual impact on the matches, promos, segments etc during the shows.

On top of that you don't have to look at him.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The transsexual/GOAT super fan. My buddy and I look for him at every event.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Not sure why people feel the need to call him transsexual and ******. He just looks like a dude with long hair. Just being the usual assholes I guess. God forbid someone enjoy something.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Obviously a glutton for punishment


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey I'm not hating. I am frickin jealous as hell, lol. I believe it to be a guy that likes to wear womens clothing once in a while but who knows. In this day and age anything is possible. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Who would spend their whole paycheck on this crappy product? Wow!


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Why would the WWE use this guy as a plant ?!? LOL, to make the product look even worse ?? Unless the WWE have completely lost their minds that guy is just a hardcore fan with a lot of disposable income and free time.


----------



## secondcitybarbie (Jul 16, 2016)

He's definitely a dude but he has a super feminine voice, i caught a good percentage of a convo with the fat jericho coat dude who sits on the entrance way about how they as well as neon green dude wanted to meet at chillis afterwords. It sounded like he was still going through puberty but more of a squeak to it.. 

Also, his mom is very strange, i sat front row at Takeover Chicago and kept noticing her weirdly putting her hand on his leg more than a few times to the point where it was almost uncomfortable. It looked like some norman bates shit.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

There is also a guy with short hair who is always in the front row. I find him amusing as it looks as though he can only just see over the top of the barricade.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

secondcitybarbie said:


> He's definitely a dude but he has a super feminine voice, i caught a good percentage of a convo with the fat jericho coat dude who sits on the entrance way about how they as well as neon green dude wanted to meet at chillis afterwords. It sounded like he was still going through puberty but more of a squeak to it..
> 
> Also, his mom is very strange, i sat front row at Takeover Chicago and kept noticing her weirdly putting her hand on his leg more than a few times to the point where it was almost uncomfortable. It looked like some norman bates shit.


Lmfao... oh wow

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a guy with long hair, I'm pretty sure people like that have been around for a long time and don't have some transgender dreams. 

Anyways, speaking of notable fans I always loved that couple with the big tanned bald guy in a pink shirt while his wife usually sports a lime green jacket.


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure that is his wife not Mom. 

He is one of the first things I noticed every show. I love watching him mark out over the jobbers.


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

I look out for him every week. I find him and his mother endlessly fascinating. I mostly refer to him as Goth-man (& his mum) or Samurai Cop, which if you've never seen the film google it. It was hilarious when he lost his shit when Dolph returned at the rumble only to get thrown out after doing literally nothing haha. 


Whoever said they'd emailed Sam Roberts regarding him, good on you. I've always said that the WWE should do some kind of super-fan documentary series for the network. Off-point but I'd also like some of the ring crew-behind the scenes team to get a doc, or perhaps an award at the HOF each year for someone who deserves recognition. 

Fair play to him. He can obviously afford it and is passionate about wrestling. If I had a load of money that isn't what I'd choose to spend it on but there's no need to be jealous of hateful towards the guy.

Though after reading secondcitybarbie's post all I'll be thinking about when I see him in the future is his mother tugging him off in the front row.

Usually around rumble to mania you get the bloke in the bayern munich football shirt, who after much thought I decided to refer to as "the German", though I've not seen him around this year. 

& yeah Green-shirt, he's another front row regular.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Everybody wondering who he is, everybody wondering how does he afford it, yet nobody wonders why does he hate himself so much?
You must have extreme self hatred to do that to yourself, to force yourself to watch that crap every damn week from front row, and not being able to fast forward through 99.9% of it, he must be dead on the inside.

also about boobs, I remember one time watching idk what it was, was it PPV or some random weekly episode and my bro was next to me, so I wanted to show him this guy because I've noticed he is always on every show and always seems to be in front row and then as I'm about to mention it I notice guy has fucking boobs, so I was like wtf is that? He is already kinda weird looking, skinny, tall and long hair, then I see boobs, I was disturbed...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Balls Mahoney said:


> Usually around rumble to mania you get the bloke in the bayern munich football shirt, who after much thought I decided to refer to as "the German", though I've not seen him around this year.
> 
> & yeah Green-shirt, he's another front row regular.


German guy's name is Daniel, he's a friend of mine. The reason you haven't seen him is cos he sits way at the back when he goes to shows now, cos he's saving money to buy a car, so he gets cheap tickets :lol


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not what i'd choose to spend my money on but fair play

assuming he gets tix through connections/relatives/insiders etc cos there's no chance you'd get the same seat in the same row every single time if booking normally


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just don't understand that if he likes wrestling so much that he goes to every show, why does he have a dead on the inside poker face look all the time? be excited man..


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Cousin IT is front and center tonight ladies n gentlemen. Wearing sunglasses!!! We found you!!! Hahahahaha. Trying to blend in now, lmao. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

He/she died it's hair bright pink. He's been there for mania, raw, and smackdown. Must be loaded. Crazy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Rise said:


> Obviously does ok in life has some money and that’s what he wants to do so cool. That said you aren’t alone, I always notice him too and his mom.
> 
> I always think damn this guy is loaded can’t find a girlfriend with all that cash? Is he like Norman Bates?
> 
> The whole thing is weird but I ain’t hating, just laughing.


My friend and I also refer to them as Norman and Norma Bates. If she disappears we joke he got mad about a result and took it out on Norma.

It's not really "mean spirited", I'd ask him stuff face to face and get to know them if possible. Probably good people, good on her spending her twilight years doing all that traveling and watching wwe with her son.

Sometimes though, he stares deadpan at the camera and it freaks me out. May be more so the MJ than him.


----------



## JeffHardyRules9000 (Oct 14, 2009)

TonySkyline said:


> He/she died it's hair bright pink. He's been there for mania, raw, and smackdown. Must be loaded. Crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol no, that was clearly a chick. Obviously a completely different person lol...


----------



## JoeyXJameson (Sep 23, 2016)

So basically 9 pages in and nobody REALLY knows who this is…

And isn’t it crazy how there are people who are fans like this but don’t come to this forum? Lol, and if I had that type of money/pull to go to every show I’d at least be trying to train to wrestle. But that’s just me, and yes I’m totally hating on him


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

I don’t think anyone really knows, but I find him distracting ever since I noticed him as I find myself wondering what the deal is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A physical manifestation of Vacant.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*There's a couple people who are at a ton of shows, no idea how they manage to always land the same seats. Nevermind how they can afford it.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Old thread is old.


----------

